# Scalloped Onions & other TGiving Day recipes gdg



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Last year Marvin provided a recipe for Scalloped Onions that was great? (See--I didn't miss it hidden in that other post!)

How about some more favorites as we approach the holidays??


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Holy cow, is it that time already? I really enjoyed last years thread sharing great food ideas. I cooked one of the sweet potatoes recipes and it was great. But I'm terrible at keeping up with recipes, now I don't remember which it was.

All I can say is oyster stuffing with low country oysters


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hope everyone will hurry up and post new recipes. I have a house full of pheasant hunters this weekend that I need to feed. Always like something new!!

Pheasant Stir-Fry
2 T soy sauce
2 T cornstarch
3/4 tsp. ground ginger
1 T chicken bouillon granules
1 1/3 cups water
1 boneless pheasant breast (about 3/4 pound), cut into strips
2 T vegetable oil, divided
1 cup broccoli florets
1 cup each julienned carrots, celery and onion
1 cup frozen snow peas
Hot cooked white or wild rice

1. In a small bowl, combine the soy sauce, cornstartch, ginger and bouillon. Add water; set aside. In a skillet or wok over medium high heat, stir-fry pheasant in 1 T of oil until no longer pink, about 3-4 minutes. Remove and keep warm.
2. Add remaining oil to pan. Stir-fry broccoli and carrots for 2 minutes. Add celery, onion and peas; stir-fry until the vegetables are crisp-tender, about 4-5 minutes.
3. Stir soy sauce mixture and add to the skillet; bring to a boil. Cook and stir for 2 minutes. Return meat to pan and heat through. Serve over rice. Yield: 4 servings.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Sausage Breakfast Casserole*

Layer the following in 9 x 13 pan sprayed with pam:
1 package/box cheese salad croutons
1 pound Jimmy Dean sausage and a medium chopped onion, cooked and drained
1 large green pepper chopped
3-4 cups shredded cheese (I like Fiesta mix or Colby Jack mix)
6 eggs, lightly beaten with 1 ½ cups small curd cottage cheese & 1 can cream of soup (mushrm or celery or chicken—your choice)

Bake covered for 45 at 350°, then 45 min. uncovered or until eggs are set. This can be made the night before and refrigerated, or made and baked immediately.

*Red** Lobster Cheddar Bay** Biscuits (easy and good to make with grandkids)*

400 degree oven preheated. 
Makes 1 dozen biscuits. The key to a fluffy, light biscuit is to have all the ingredients really cold. Room temperature shortening does a poor job of creating the light, airy texture you want , and contributes little in the way of flavor. Cold butter, along with cheddar cheese and garlic powder, add the lightness and flavor you find in the original biscuit.

2 1/2 cups Bisquick baking mix 
¼ t. baking soda
4 T. cold butter 

1 heaping cup grated Cheddar cheese (I use "fancy" shredded cheese--finely 
shredded (and frozen) and not the really thick shredded--don't know if that matters or not) 

3/4 cup whole milk (I used skim) 
 1/4 t. garlic powder 

Combine Bisquick & baking soda with cold butter in a medium bowl using a pastry cutter or a 
large fork. You don't want to mix too thoroughly. There should be small 
chunks of butter in there that are about the size of peas. Add Cheddar cheese, 
milk and garlic powder. Mix by hand until combined, but don't over mix. 

Drop approximately 1/4 cup portions of the dough onto an ungreased cookie sheet. 
Bake for 15 to 17 minutes or until the tops of the biscuits begin to turn light 
brown. 

When you take the biscuits out of the oven, brush tops with mixture of: 

2 T melted butter 
1/2 t garlic powder 
1/4 t. dried parsley flakes 
pinch salt (I omitted) 

Brush tops until all used up.

*Easy Corn Bread (Bob May NAHRA)*
1 package Jiffy corn bread mix
1 package Jiffy yellow cake mix

Prepare mixes according to package directions, mixing it all together. Pour into greased 9x13 pan and bake according to directions until toothpick comes out clean.

*Cheezy Potatoes (Kirk Rice NAHRA)*

Bake at 325 degrees for about 1 hour. Don’t over bake.

2 lb. package of frozen hashbrowns
Place hashbrowns in 9 x 13 pan that has been greased or sprayed with Pam

¼ cup butter or margarine drizzled over potatoes

Mix together:
1 can cream of soup—I like chicken 1 cup sour cream
1 cup cheez whiz

You can add whatever you like to the cheese mixture—chopped onions, peppers, garlic, etc.

*Taco Soup—Spicy and Good! (Fleet Farm magazine)*



*Brown & drain 1 pound ground beef*

* & 1 medium onion chopped*


Add (do not drain):
1 can black beans
1 can pinto beans
1 can whole kernel corn
2 cans rotel tomatoes
2 cans tomato soup
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 pkg Ranch dressing mix

Heat thoroughly and serve with taco chips, sour cream and shredded cheese. For thicker soup, use refried beans in place of black beans.

*WILD RICE CASSEROLE*
1 pound medium hot sausage Cook sausage until thoroughly done. Remove sausage from pan and drain.

1 pound mushrooms, sliced
1 cup chopped onions Using some of the sausage fat, brown the mushrooms and onion. Return the sausage to the pan.

1/4 cup flour
1/2 cup heavy cream Mix flour and cream together until smooth.


2 1/2 cups chicken broth Add the cream mixture and broth to the meat mixture and cook until thickened.



2 cups *cooked* wild rice (2/3 cup raw rice will cook up to 2 cups cooked rice)
1 teaspoon salt
Pepper to taste
Pinch of oregano, thyme and marjoram

Pour sauce over cooked rice and seasonings. Pour into buttered casserole and top with 1/4 cup chopped macadamia nuts--can use sliced almonds, pecans, etc. You can put this in a squash and bake it too--makes a neat way to serve it.

Bake 30 minutes at 350 degrees (longer if you bake in a squash. this freezes well until you are ready to bake).

*MAGNIFICENT MARINADE (Beth/Brad Harman)*
Great marinade for steaks, chops, ribs, chicken, wild game
1 ½ cups salad oil
¾ cup soy sauce
½ cup wine vinegar
1/3 cup lemon juice
¼ cup worchestershire sauce
2 TBLs dry ground mustard
2 ½ t. salt
1 TBLs coarsely ground black pepper
2 t. chopped fresh parsley
2 cloves crushed garlic
 
Glenda,

Have fun with your pheasant crew! We are headed to IA first wkend in Nov. for couples hunt. Can't wait!! 

Thought I'd jumpstart this since you don't have a lot of time to wait.

anything in particular you are lookin' to serve this wkend, besides EASY dishes? Ann


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

raspberry ribbon salad....

2 small boxes raspberry jello (or one large one)
12 oz. fresh or frozen raspberries
12 oz can crushed pineapple
2-3 bananas, sliced
2 cups sour cream or cool whip, depending on if you want a sweet, desert like salad, or less sweet salad....

prepare the jello as directed, but decrease water by 1.5 cups, while jello mixture is still hot add crushed pineapple and raspberries...put in fridge to cool, until it is 'goopy'....LOL...
line bottom of a glass oval casserole dish (2 qt size, I think) with half the sliced bananas, pour half the jello/fruit mixture...put in fridge to let set up....(leave the other half out)...when the jello is set up spread cool whip or sour cream, as you prefer... followed by the remaining bananas and then jello mixture....garnish with fresh raspberries on the top.....

Juli


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

*Just Ducky Noodles*
Preheat Oven to 350

Cook Large Pkg of Broad Egg Noodles- drain
Mix the following ingredients:
1 Cup Melted Butter
3 Eggs (Chicken or Duck)
1 Cup Sugar
1 Duck Size Cup of Sour Cream (Heaping)
1 Duck Size Cup of Large Curd Cottage Cheese (Heaping)
1 t Vanilla
1 T Cinnamon
1 Cup Raisins (You may soak raisins in Rum overnight/drain..drink rum) 

1 Cup Frosted Flakes
1 T Sugar
1 T Cinnamon
Mix these three together...reserve for last step 
Grease Large Casserole dish with butter..
Mix Noodles with all ingredients...(except frosted flakes mixture)
stir lightly
Pour into DishTop with Frosted Flakes mixture on top
Bake in Oven for 45-50 minutes or until slightly brown on top 
YUM...almost a sinful


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Bought the raspberry jello. Not buying the Frosted Flakes until I am ready to make the Ducky Noodles. Those FF will disappear before the noodles are cooked.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Had these last year at a friends house, oh were they good...

Bourbon Sweet Potatoes

6 lg sweet potatoes, peeled and sliced
1 C brown sugar
1/2 C butter
1/2 C bourbon
1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 C chopped pecans

Arrange sweet potatoes in an oblong baking dish.
Combine brown sugar, bourbon, butter and vanilla in a large saucepan and bring to a boil.
As soon as it comes to a boil, pour it over the sweet potatoes, add pecans if desired.
Bake at 350 for about 45 min.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Artichoke Oyster Bisque

This is rich but oh so good. 

5 slices bacon, diced
1/2 C butter
1 medium onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
3/4 C flour
1 can artichoke hearts, drained
1 jar medium oysters, save the liquid
4 C seafood broth (or clam juice)
1/2 tsp cayenne
2 bay leaves
2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp pepper
2 T. fresh parsley, chopped
1/2 Qt half and half

Saute bacon until translucent.
Add butter, garlic and onion and saute.
Remove from heat and whisk in the flour.
Slowly add the cold broth ( and oyster juice)
Return to the heat. Add the herbs.
Bring to a boil. Add the oysters and artichokes. 
Simmer for 10 min. Cool slightly then put it through 
a food processor. 
Return it to the pot and add the half and half.

Heat through and serve.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Queso Grill (Heise)*

1 # Monterey Jack cheese
4 oz grated cheddar cheese
1 c chunky picante sauce (must be thick so doesn’t water down dip)—don’t add too much as it will water out the dip
1 can refried beans (I used one can of black beans)
1-2 pounds cooked shrimp, peeled

I layer this in a crockpot and it works just fine.

Original recipe: Cut Monterey Jack cheese into ¼-inch slices and arrange in a 10-inch iron skillet, overlapping slices to cover pan bottom. Top with cheddar cheese. Spoon picante sauce over cheese. Spread refried beans/ black beans into an 8 inch circle over the sauce. Place shrimp over beans.

Place pan on a prepared grill, 4 to 6 inches above coals or can do on top of stove. Close lid and let heat and smoke for 10 minutes.

Serve with taco chips, Scoops taco chips or Fritos Scoops.

Not really a TGiving recipe, but a good appetizer.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Our family holidays are not complete with out a few of these.


Christmas Pecan Puffs

Cream ½ cup butter. Add 1 teaspoon vanilla and 2 tablespoons sugar. Measure and then grind 1 cup of pecans. These may be chopped in the blender (fine grind). Sift, then measure 1 cup of flour. Stir pecans and flour into butter mixture. Roll the dough into small balls, they will grow in the oven. Place them in a slow oven at 300 degrees for 25 minutes. Roll the puffs while hot in confectionery sugar. When cold, roll again in confectionery sugar. Makes approximately thirty two 1 ½ inch cookies.

Edit - I'm making the "Just Ducky Noodles" tonight. It sounds so interesting. I could not find any rum or vodka for the raisins. So they are soaking in Amaretto.


----------



## Scout (Dec 23, 2007)

Turducken is something everyone should try at least once at Thanksgiving, it is the best way I have ever had turkey prepared, and we usaully deep fry them too (so that says alot).


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Claim Jumper Garlic Cheese Bread

12 slices Texas Toast OR
1 large loaf French bread, sliced through the middle

Spread ingredients:
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter
3/4 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
2 T. grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 t. garlic powder
1/4 t. Worchestershire sauce
1/2 t. salt
dash of black pepper
dash paprika

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
Combine all ingredients and spread generously on one side of each slice of Texas toast, or on the face of each half of French bread.

Bake 10-12 minutes or until cheese begins to brown and bubble.


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

This is the "real" recipe by Paul Deen. My change is that I use 2 cans (10 oz.) of diced tomatoes with chilis instead of fresh tomatoes. I buy the "hot" version. Basically, you open stuff up and dump it in a bowl. I don't even thaw the corn because by the time you use it, it is thawed. However, don't use canned corn as it is too salty.

It's a real crowd pleaser. ENJOY!

Black Bean Salsa

2 (15-ounce) cans black beans, rinsed and drained 
1 (17-ounce) package frozen whole kernel corn, thawed 
2 large tomatoes, seeded and diced 
1 large avocado, peeled and diced 
1 small onion, diced 
1/8 to 1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves 
2 tablespoons lime juice 
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar 
Salt and pepper 

Mix all ingredients thoroughly in a large bowl. Cover and chill overnight. Taste and add salt, pepper, or more lime juice as necessary. Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Duck and Pistachio Terrine*

1 clove garlic, minced
1 teaspoon dried thyme leaves
1 teaspoon dried rosemary leaves, crushed
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3/4 cup dry sherry
2 boneless breast halves from 1 mallard, cut into 1-inch chunks
3/4 pound boneless fatty pork roast or chops, cut into 1-inch cubes
1/4 cup brandy
1/2 cup red wine
4 boneless breast halves from 2 teal or other small wild ducks 
8 slices bacon (or as many as you need)
1/4 cup coarsely chopped pistachios

In medium mixing bowl, blend garlic, thyme, rosemary, salt, pepper and sherry. Add mallard pieces and cubed pork; stir to coat. Cover bowl with plastic wrap; set aside. 

In small mixing bowl, combine brandy and wine. With a filleting knife, slice teal breasts in half to 1/4 thickness (1 breast = 2 pieces). Add teal breast halves to brandy/wine mixture. Cover bowl with plastic wrap. Refrigerate both bowls for a least 8 hours or overnight.

Heat over to 325. Line a small loaf pan with bacon slices by placing four slices crosswise on the bottom and up the sides, allowing the excess bacon to hang over the edge of the pan. Cut two bacon slices in half. Place two halves up each end of the pan. Set aside remaining two slices.

Drain marinade from mallard mixture, reserving 1/4 cup marinade. In food processor, chop mallard mixture to fine consistency. Mix in reserved marinade. Pack half the chopped meat into prepared pan. Arrange teal breast halves to cover chopped meat. Sprinkle pistachios over breast halves. Pack remaining chopped meat into pan. Fold bacon ends over top of meat. Place two remaining bacon slices on top of loaf. Cover with aluminum foil, pressing onto bacon pieces. Seal well around edges.

Place filled loaf pan into 12X8-inch baking dish. Place on oven shelf. Add boiling water to baking dish, 1 to 1 1/2 inches deep. Bake for 1 1/2 hours. Remove loaf pan from baking dish. Allow to cool, covered, for 1 hour. Place a foil-wrapped brick on top of foil-covered loaf pan (I use two full boxes of lead shotgun shells in a big ziploc bag). Refrigerate, weighted, at least overnight. To serve, remove foil. Loosen edges. Invert onto plate. Scrape away any loose fat and gelatinous juices. Remove bacon and slice. Wonderful on french bread as well as crackers. 

This also freezes very well. I usually cut the loaf into three pieces, leave the bacon on until ready to serve, wrap in tin foil and then store in freezer bags. This thaws quickly for serving. 

Sharon van der Lee gave me this recipe. I don't care for duck, but this is excellent!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

jollycurl said:


> Black Bean Salsa


mmmmmm, for what ever reason that sounds yummy right now.

Anyone have a recipe or two for elk meat? How about chilli - Uncle Jerry??? 

FOM


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Ann - This is about the only other unusual thing we have, there is a grand daughter who loves this.

*Pink Delight*

1 large can crushed pineapple - 16 oz
l large pkg. strawberry jello
1 cup cottage cheese
8 oz bar cream cheese - recipe calls for sour cream but my wife uses this
1 large carton Kool Whip
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1/2 cup coconut 

Place pineapple in large pan - 12 x 12 roughly - Add Jello-O; heat until Jell-O dissolves. Remove from heat. Cool slightly. Add remaining ingredients; blend thoroughly. Pour into mold. Chill until firm. There's rarely any left - 

Thanksgiving at our house is fairly basic - Turkey, stuffing (must have Wild Rice), Mashed Potato's (from scratch), Gravy, brussel sprouts, carrots, biscuits (from the store), Pumpkin Pie (from scratch earns bonus compliments), Olives (the kids love them), veggies (fresh celery, carrots, small onions) & *stewed onions*. That's about it. No salt in the seasonings. 

Extra stuffing, Gravy & turkey go into little nuker packages for quick meals. I use them when I take off in the trailer for trials or long training trips.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

FOM said:


> mmmmmm, for what ever reason that sounds yummy right now.
> 
> Anyone have a recipe or two for elk meat? How about chilli - Uncle Jerry???
> 
> FOM


I think it would go well where beef was called for - stews especially - get creative. A crock pot is a wonderful thing.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> I think it would go well where beef was called for - stews especially - get creative. A crock pot is a wonderful thing.


Crock pot is ready - just waiting for the meat to be processed......we pretty much use elk instead of moo cow beef, but was hoping for something "different" or a "must try" recipe!  Got any? 

The one recipe you listed has me curious, but at the same time doesn't sound good to me in my head.....but then again my husband has introduced several food type o f odditites and I've liked them....

FOM


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

a favorite hot sandwhich using wild game - esp tougher pieces - any type of red meat, including duck or goose....

Cut 2-3 lb meat into 2 inch cubes and place in slow cooker on low (6 hours setting)..add jar of pepperoncinis (liquid and all) - quart size jar, can't think of the number of onces....Add sliced onions, and whatever seasonings you want, but not a lot of salt because the pepperoncinis are salty...
At the end of the 6 hours shred the meat with a couple of forks, place a heaping serving onto a hoagie type roll and top with sliced pepperjack cheese....toast under the broiler....

Juli


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Juli,

Sounds a little on the spiceyside, is it?

FOM


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

no - not really - on a scale of 1-10, I'd say 3...I don't like really spicy food, but do like a little bite....

the vinegar in the pepperoncinis is what tenderizes and takes the game flavor out of the meat...And I know some elk does need help in that dept, depending on when it was harvested...

Juli


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Seemed like this would be a good time to bump this one up!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

1 24 count box a Pop -Tarts (variety)

1 case diet Mt.Dew!

Mix and Match as you like!


Gooser


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahh, that explains so much!




MooseGooser said:


> 1 24 count box a Pop -Tarts (variety)
> 
> 1 case diet Mt.Dew!
> 
> ...


----------



## Skybuster (May 5, 2008)

If you are frying your turkey in peanut oil, have this ready to drop in after you take out the bird. Venison backstrap, seasoned with the injectable seasoning of your choice, rolled in coarse, fresh cracked black pepper. I cut backstrap into pieces about 10-12 inches in length so it's easier to handle. Don't overcook, it should be quite pink inside. I can't promise you'll like it as much as I did, But I can promise I'll do this every year for my family!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Black Pepper Maple Cream Pie

Do not leave out the pepper; it is crucial to the flavor. Serve this in small wedges, as it is very rich.
Use a real piecrust made with lard for best result.

1 ½ cup Heavy Cream
1/3 cup flour
1 ½ cup Vermont Maple Syrup. (Dark if you can get it)
2 Tablespoons butter
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon fresh ground black pepper

1 9 inch unbaked pie shell
1 c. flour
1/2 tsp. salt
1/3 c. lard
2 tbsp. water

In a heavy saucepan whisk together all ingredients in order listed, cream and flour first until smooth and then the rest. Cook over medium heat for about 10 minutes or until it starts to thicken. Try not to let it come to a boil. Pour into 9 inch pie shell and bake 30 minutes or until bubbling and edge and crust start to show color. 

Cool on rack and then refrigerate until COLD before serving.

Use the best freshest lard you can buy. Use it COLD. Be gentle with your piecrust. You are not tossing a pizza crust. Work it as little as possible, use cold water. Dice your cold lard into pea size pieces. And if you have a stone rolling pin pop it into the freezer an hour before you use it. If you do not have a stone rolling pin that is what you need to buy before the holidays.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Stuffed Shrooms 

1 pkg baby bellas 
1 6 oz.pkg pink skinless boneless salmon 
2 cloves garlic 
1 small onion
1/3 cup bread crumbs
2 tbsp butter


Pull out the stems , chop fine , also chop garlic and onion, mix all ingredients until salmon is throughout the batch.Stuff the caps ,melt butter and pour over the stuffed caps .You can spice this up with some Old Bay , Cayenne pepper , and so on .
Any left over filling can just be sprinkled throughout the dish .
bake at 350 for about 30 minutes


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

The Best Potato Casserole in the Whole World.

2 large packages of frozen hash browns
One cup butter
2 pints sour cream
One and one quarter cup diced onions 
two cans cream of mushroom soup
2 1/2 cups grated sharp cheddar cheese
2 cups or more crushed potato chips


Head butter, soup, sour cream, onions and cheese in large frying pan. Salt and Pepper and stir in potatoes and cook 10-15 minutes to get everything melted. Pour into a very large casserole dish and crush potato chips and put on top. Drizzle melted butter on top of chips.

Cook at 350 for 40-45 minutes.

What's not to like about the ultimate fat fest?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Tim, my mom used to make that one for every special occasion dinner! And you are right, it is to die for. I guess my mom took it serious when I kept calling it the heart attack casserole and quit making it. . But Lordy, was it ever good!


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Yummo - Happy Thanksgiving 2011!!!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Bump for 2012 - Any new ones to share?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

One for the kids...big and small.

Macaroni and Cheese (like Noodles and Company)

1 lb. elbow macaroni cooked per directions

1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup flour
3 cups half n' half
1/2 t. salt
3 cups Monteray Jack or Colby Jack cheese (1 cup cheese = 4 oz.), so 12 oz. cheese

Melt butter and stir in flour, making a roux. Add half n' half and whisk till smooth. Add salt. Remove from heat and add cheese stirring until melted . I used a block of cheese (instead of shredded cheese) so I kept it on low heat in order to melt the chunks. Fold in cooked macaroni, top with more shredded cheese and pop in oven to keep warm or eat right away.

Another TGiving item is brussel sprouts. Clean, cut in half and sautee in fry pan with olive oil and walnuts. Salt and pepper to taste. I never liked brussel sprouts until I made them this way.

Mushrooms as a sidedish.
Two packages of mushrooms, cleaned.
1 package dry Zesty Italian dressing
2 sticks butter

Mix all in crockpot and stir occasionally. Cook until done.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Ha Ha Ann! Here I was patting myself on the back for "discovering" this way to cook Brussels! Only I leave out the nuts and add some minced garlic at the end. If you cook them good and brown they are awesome. Don't even taste like sprouts. It has gotten to be my favorite side dish!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

NOW it's time for the Thanksgiving Holiday!!! Sending that mac and cheese recipe to our daughter with our two grandchildren  Would think it might be great and easy!!

Love sauteed brussel sprouts.. I like them anyway but it's like a whole new veggie. Have not tried with walnuts though, so will do that! 

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone  

Judy, Bob..Ranger and Sebec, Too!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok, heres a really good corn recipe that everybody from Grandpa to the toddlers love!


http://ralphhowey.com/cookingwithcarol/recipeDetail.php?recordID=114


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

2tall said:


> Ha Ha Ann! Here I was patting myself on the back for "discovering" this way to cook Brussels! Only I leave out the nuts and add some minced garlic at the end. If you cook them good and brown they are awesome. Don't even taste like sprouts. It has gotten to be my favorite side dish!


I completely agree--they don't taste like brussel sprouts at all!!

Friend of mine does brussel sprouts in the oven. She halves them, tosses them in olive oil and then in dry Italian dressing mix, and roasts them with walnuts.

I have also make a vinaigrette dressing of balsamic vinegar, a little sugar or honey and toss that with the olive oil/sauteed brussels/walnuts...yummm.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

More please!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanksgiving is not at our house this year but the boss was told the two things she needs to bring - Stewed onions (for some reason our crop was not that good this year so will have a few store bought ones mixed in) & the jello salad for the GDaughter. 

But for Xmas Eve - it took me a while to source hams from someplace other than a factory farm but I finally did - will have a local butcher pressure cure the ham - & will pass on how good it is for Xmas after the boss has cooked it. I will pass on a Sausage & biscuits recipe from an old Amish cookbook when the boss get's back. Closest to the Sausage & Biscuits I enjoyed in Minot when I was judging there - a long time ago . It's like Pan Fried Chicken - few know how to do it really right.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

GARLIC SMASHED TATERS. very easy and to die for. 

Boil some taters, say about four. put them aside. Saute some garlic cloves in a lil bit of olive oil. Add tators and use a smasher but leave em a bit lumpy. Add a 1/4 stick of butter, and a cup of sour cream--salt and pepper to taste. YUM


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I know the big feast is over, but I just gotta brag on my amazing personal chef. Ralph made a pie that was definitely the high light of the whole holy day of gluttony. You can not imagine from the name of it how fabulous the blending of textures, flavors, sweet, savory, crumbly, chewy, sweet and spicy. I wish I had a photo of the finished pie, but we ate it too quick! Apple-Green Chili pie with Walnut Streusel and Cheddar Crust! Yes it is true, they put green chili into everything here, but this was the best!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Scout said:


> Turducken is something everyone should try at least once at Thanksgiving, it is the best way I have ever had turkey prepared, and we usaully deep fry them too (so that says alot).


I am serious about finally ordering a genuine Louisiana turducken. However, with so many online retailers available I ask. What one is the best? and I feel it's time to try that just ducky noodle recipe this year.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

2tall said:


> *I know the big feast is over, but I just gotta brag on my amazing personal chef. Ralph made a pie that was definitely the high light of the whole holy day of gluttony. You can not imagine from the name of it how fabulous the blending of textures, flavors, sweet, savory, crumbly, chewy, sweet and spicy. I wish I had a photo of the finished pie, but we ate it too quick! Apple-Green Chili pie with Walnut Streusel and Cheddar Crust! Yes it is true, they put green chili into everything here, but this was the best!*


is there a recipe for this apple pie with a twist? Sounds intriguing enough to try!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I prepared the duckie noodle recipe this evening. I started soaking the raisins Sunday morning. I thought I was going to make it Sunday evening but got to wrapped up watching Lamar thumpulate Tom. Happy the perfect Pat's finally lost😎 It is very interesting. I was not prepared for the flavor profile of the cinnamon and the sugar. The first forkful is like whoa what's this? Yet by the third fork full it's all you are consuming on your plate. It truly is very sweet. The next time I make it I'm going to add a chunk of ginger in the rum soaked with the raisins. then slice the ginger into frosted flake size slivers and mix them in with the topping. Just to add a little Wang to it and break up the sweetness with a bit of a bite. I enjoy trying different things with ginger.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Here ya go Juli!
http://ralphhowey.com/cookingwithcarol/recipeDetail.php?recordID=203


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

2tall said:


> Here ya go Juli!
> http://ralphhowey.com/cookingwithcarol/recipeDetail.php?recordID=203


awesome! Thanks Carol! Will let you know how we like it (husband is not convinced. lol)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

2tall said:


> Here ya go Juli!
> http://ralphhowey.com/cookingwithcarol/recipeDetail.php?recordID=203


Brought a couple of these to a gathering today. Put filling and topping in large ziplock bags so I could assemble and bake on site with ease. Served warm.
One of the best pies I ever tasted!
Thank you Carol, thank you Ralph.
Just outstanding! Had to plan ahead to acquire the Hatch chillies, well worth it.
Thank you very much.

Ken Bora


----------



## remedy17 (Nov 30, 2019)

Good stuff, Thanks


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bumpity Bump. Gobble Gobble Gobble!


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a turkey bathing in the brine for a practice recipe on the smoker right now.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Last year Marvin provided a recipe for Scalloped Onions that was great? (See--I didn't miss it hidden in that other post!)
> 
> How about some more favorites as we approach the holidays??


Where is the original scalloped onion recipe from Marvin that started this thread?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Ken, we no longer use that recipe, we are substituter's.

12 to 20 onions. Table tennis to golf ball size or a little bigger, preferably with a little bite. Peel - I generally use my own onions as they are easy to grow. 
Can of Cream of Celery soup ! or you can use white flour & milk @ same consistency, you miss the subtle flavor added by the soup
I/2 a can of milk
A little pepper for seasoning
layer of cheese slices on top
Bread crumbs or dressing crumbs.

onions in bowl - soup & milk - season - Cheese on top - Crumbs on top of that
350 degrees until liquid bubbles & onion can be pierced by a toothpick - about 30 minutes or so
Serve - great as leftovers -


----------

